
Random Rationalized - fizerkhan
http://www.chennainerd.in/blog/2015/05/21/random-rationalized/
======
vortico
I wouldn't quite say that seeds are used "to increase the degree of
randomness". It seems that the author understands it, but you can only
increase the degree of randomness if the seed is not easily predicted (e.g.
from the microseconds since you last booted your machine, the pid of the
program running, entropy from mouse movements).

There are of course hardware devices which produce lots of entropy, from RF
noise to quantum mechanical observations.

